# Insurance



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Yes...fellow drivers it's my turn to insure the beauty. 

Currently with A/Flux, but on the hunt for a better deal. Currently my list of companies are

Tett Hamilton
Sky Insurance
L/Pool Vic
A- Plan - Anyone know the number?

Any others you know of please?

Thanks in advance

Claire


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Claire,
Try Graham Sykes 0845 1300 236
or Osborne & Sons. Both gave me very similar and good quotes. (£600 fully comp protected )


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Claire,
> Try Graham Sykes 0845 1300 236
> or Osborne & Sons. Both gave me very similar and good quotes. (£600 fully comp protected )


Cheers honey for that. I'll get to it asap. £600?!?! blimey that's excellent.


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a list of skyline insurers recomended by skylinesrus. Im with warwick davis who are insuring my r34gtr for £670 protected .

TESCO INSURANCE Company 0845 300 4400 
AON LTD 4 x 4 Policy 0870 0777888 
PRIVELIGE Insurance Company 01132 439988 
D & S Osborne 0208 641 2016 
Q & S ( Over 25 years old only ) 0208 388 6000 
Perimeter Insurance 01323 848020 
Performance Direct 01708 716118 
Keith Michaels 0208 288 0677 
Crowthorne Insurance 01344 771626 
Bell Direct ( Jason Compton ) 0800 140180 
Touchline Insurance Company 0800 207800 
Lifesure 01480 474604 
Haden Welbeck Group 01322 444933 
OSBORNE & SONS ( Skyline specialist ) 0208 388 6000 
DIRECT LINE INSURANCE COMPANY 0845 246 8888 
Liverpool Victoria ( Skyline Specialist ) 0870-242405 
Tett Hamilton ( Skyline Specialist ) 01275 792270 
Warwick Davies ( Skyline Specialist ) 0800-9707474 
Adrian Flux ( Skyline Specilaist ) 08700-777888 
A-Plan 0845-0711234


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Nobby, thats saved me searching around  

Just looking at Liverpool Victoria be a Skyline Specialist, it says on there website... "Your vehicle has been manufactured for the UK market, e.g. it is not a Japanese import and Your vehicle does not have any performance enhancing modifications"

Thats most Skyline owners buggered then


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks Nobby666...brilliant calling now!


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Excellent result.....just signed up with A Plan. They quoted me £595, sold to the lady with the Skyline....


----------

